# Juicer a life hack ?



## Fruity (Jan 7, 2015)

I now have a juicer. A machine where you put your fruit and vegetables in and get them shredded to pieces until only the liquid is left. The other bits just go in the bin, or a soup if you want some fibers. As that is all the remaining bits( the pulp) contain. All the nutrition however stays in the liquid and goes in a huge jug that you then drink. 

Yesterday I consumed 1 broccoli, 20 grapes, 3 carrots, 2 satsumas, 1 apple, half a cucumber, 2 bananas, 1 orange,.. in 2 mins. It was great. 

I felt hyper active afterwards but is that really all I need do every morning ? Drink it all in 1 go and im done for the day.. is it that easy ?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

There's a saying that a hardcore juicer told me which was juice your vegetables but eat your fruit.


----------



## mickems (Jan 7, 2015)

Seeker said:


> There's a saying that a hardcore juicer told me which was juice your vegetables but eat your fruit.



is that because of the sugar content in fruit?


----------



## Fruity (Jan 7, 2015)

Iv noticed that frozen vegetables from the supermarket have a lot less juice in them then fresh vegetables so Tip

Juice only fresh vegetables.

I dont know why your friend said that. Fruits have the most juices in them. 

And as said the only thing that gets lost is the fiber.

All that concerns me is if my body is even able to consume this many nutrients at once. I mean its not really normal is it ? Im already full after eating a few fruit. But now im consuming 10 fruits at once. Has our body evolved to be able to do this. I dont know


----------



## Seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

mickems said:


> is that because of the sugar content in fruit?



Yes...and yes you lose the fiber.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 8, 2015)

I always blend up frozen fruit in my protein shakes. Is this bad?


----------

